# Augmenter taille caractère affiché sur Mail sans changer la Police



## Grass74 (20 Avril 2015)

*Agrandir les caractères visibles sur écran sans changer la police à l'écriture d'un nouveau mail*

Je ne suis pas malvoyant, mais disons que je vois très mal les petites lettres sur mon écran lors de l'utilisation de Mail *à l'écriture* d'un nouveau message.
_(A la lecture pas de souci j'utilise la fonction cmd +)_

*A l'écriture d'un mail*, ma police de caractère est en 12 et je ne peux pas la changer, car je ne veux pas imposer à mes clients destinataires une police plus grande.

Comment faire sur Mail pour agrandir la taille des lettres visibles sur mon écran sans changer la police ? Peut-on le paramétrer définitivement ?

Je suis à votre écoute.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2015)

Evite d'en mettre partout stp, c'est pénible de te répondre dans plusieurs fils à la fois :

http://forums.macg.co/threads/taille-des-caracteres-dans-mail.300968/#post-12873486

http://forums.macg.co/threads/augme...-lecran-sur-mail.1244064/page-2#post-12873484


----------



## Grass74 (21 Avril 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Evite d'en mettre partout stp, c'est pénible de te répondre dans plusieurs fils à la fois :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/threads/taille-des-caracteres-dans-mail.300968/#post-12873486
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/threads/augme...-lecran-sur-mail.1244064/page-2#post-12873484



Vous n'avez pas répondu à la question et le problème n'est pas résolu. Peut-être n'avez vous pas bien lu la question.

Si non, c'est bien on a tous compris que vous ne connaissez pas la réponse. Alors laisser d'autres membres y répondre si tant est que la réponse existe.

Cessez de vous approprier ce forum et de vouloir en faire votre terrain de jeu avec un sarcasme désagréable du genre "celui qui sait tout"

La question demeure, je l'ai aussi posée à Apple et je ne manquerai pas de vous faire part de leur réponse.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Avril 2015)

Il me semble que plusieurs solutions t'ont été proposés, en passant par le zoom écran, par le changement de résolution d'écran et par le changement de la taille de police de caractères.
Après, libre à toi de ne pas vouloir adopter (ou au moins tester) les solutions proposées.


----------



## Oyoel (21 Avril 2015)

Il y a déjà plusieurs sujets que tu as créé pour un même problème, je pense qu'un troisième ne va pas faire plus avancer les choses comme le dit Sly54. Je ferme donc.


----------

